# Sheffield No2id Meeting



## belboid (Mar 13, 2009)

The first meeting of the new Sheffield group has been arranged for

7.30 WEDNESDAY MARCH 25TH

at

The Harlequin Pub, 108 Nursery St, Sheffield, S3 8GG - http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=s3+8gg

On the agenda will be future meetings, city centre stalls, and any other activities. Please sign up to the mailing list for further details, if you havent done already.

http://lists.no2id.net/mailman/listinfo/no2id.sheffield

Buses: 47, 48 & 53 go right past the pub, Buses: 7, 20, 20A, 29, 33, 75, 76, 83, 88, 97,98, 265 go to the Wicker, two mintes walk away


----------



## Intastella (Mar 13, 2009)

Me and the boy will try to make it to this


----------



## Intastella (Mar 26, 2009)

Couldn't make it afterall  How was the turnout?


----------



## belboid (Mar 26, 2009)

Twas good, standing room only!  Admittedly, we only had a very small room......

16 people there I think, arranged to do a street stall on April 18th, from 11 somewhere near fargate/peace gardens.  Next meeeting planned for first wednesday in may, same venue


----------



## Intastella (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice 1, i'll write that date on mi fridge


----------



## belboid (Mar 26, 2009)

Great, the more the merrier!  I was very pleasantly surprised that I only knew one other person there, a good broad range of people.


----------

